# uncle bens express rice good or bad?



## jamiepeters29 (Sep 20, 2012)

Just bought a few packs of uncle bens express rice in various flavours chinese/savoury chicken/wholemeal etc as there quite cheap and great tasting.......is half a pack with tuna/chicken breast an ok meal to have dinner time or before training as im trying to lose a bit of weight and lean up or are they filled with bad carbs/fats? Looking at the back its 37g carbs half a pack.


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

get wholemeal or basmati ride. I've used the express packs quit alot, I have half a bag with a tin of tuna for a meal and use the other half for another meal


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

CANOLA OIL AND/OR SUNFLOWER OIL!!

if you are going to do a clean bulk then you need to replace the bad fats with good fats... and eat lil fat as possible..


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah there fine mate. No need to worry about what type of rice either.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Aren't the microwave ones high GI?

If you care about that sort of thing...


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

They do have a lot of carbs (dont worry about fats) - if you are not going low carb (no white potatoes/rice/pasta/bread etc) then at least try to eat more complex carbs such as quinoa and brown rice instead of white.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Brown basmati rice is something I eat daily. Just cook up three days worth at a time and stick it in.the fridge. I melt coconut oil before I put it in the fridge and it keeps a better texture over the few days and gets some good fats in.


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

Very handy if in work - 2 minutes in the microwave!


----------



## jamiepeters29 (Sep 20, 2012)

Ok great thanks for the replies! Il stick to these for a few weeks then see how i get on. Plain brown rice is the best option for lowest carbs/fats/additives then and the best for losing fat althought not the best tasting?


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

Has anyone tried the uncle Benns risotto amazing with a can of tuna mixed in


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Spicy Mexican rice is the sh1t.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Ive been looking at using these, they might be higher gi if its the white but surely as soon as you put it with a protein source this slows down the absorption anyways?

Gonna give them a blast myself and see how it goes, even the wholemeal/brown rice ones taste good and ive never done my own brown rice and actually found it nice.


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

I was going to ask the exact question today mate, I like them, try the whole meal Mediterranean flavour, yummy.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Ive heard people say they have alot of salt but also if the rest of your diet is low in salt then surely hats not an issue either. swings n roundabouts.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I use basmati asda brand love it, cooks faster and swells up a lot less than plain long grain that balloons on water.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tilda basmati for me on a daily basis.


----------

